# McDonnell Aircraft Design



## Zipper730 (Jan 13, 2019)

The FH/F2H seemed to have some common traits in that they both had a fairly ordinary fuselage with fairly ordinary wings that were heavily blended in with the engine intake/bay, which was also blended in decently with the fuselage. The F2H obviously more so.

Starting with the F-88 they switched to having the engines mounted behind the wing and underneath the fuselage in a pod & boom arrangement; this continued with the F3H. What advantage does the pod & boom have in terms of aerodynamic qualities over the other options?


----------

